# Craigslist strikes again!



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I got a ton of black Tyco track, some 24th scale brass cars with extra parts,
and these...

Old Parmas...


















And this???? Can anyone tell me about this???










Got a bunch of extra Tyco track stuff too. $25
Okay, it's not a tjet gold mine, but I thought it was cool.


----------



## Rocket45 (Jan 4, 2011)

Looks like you got a good deal. Congrats!


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

the big copper top box with the dails is an old school train transformer used to be worth some coin but with the advent of DCC theyre hardly used anymore



NTxSlotCars said:


> I got a ton of black Tyco track, some 24th scale brass cars with extra parts,
> and these...
> 
> Old Parmas...
> ...


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Great deal Rich. the train transformer was a great unit a few days back. Would work to run accessory's on the layout. (just my thought)


Rob


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

those Parmas are way cool. set them up with appropriate resistors for HO...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Another find...*

Saw an ad this weekend for an estate sale with some slot car stuff in it.
This kind of thing never happens around here, or is not mentioned.

Much to my TMs dismay, I got up this morning, pulled $60 out of the bank,
and went to have a look. Wish I had more to blow, but this is what I came back with.










2 25ohm Parmas, one is the turbo?









HO sitting people and some cardboard signage...









GoodYear bridge.









Dodge lighted water tower.









Pit Crew folks.









Some LL 76 signs, one lane Tyco pit stalls, and some stickers, but best of all...

Mercedes McLaren









Williams Renault #0









Most stuff new in the pack!

He had a 4 Lane Tyco track for sale, on two 4x8s, mounted and wired,
extra track, more Tycos in the pack and more loose in those clear boxes.
Like I said, I could have spent more, but, I'm in enough trouble for this.

I did get another gallon of milk while I was out.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

So, theoretically, can you hook Cab1 & Cab2 up in series and dial the power up from 12v-24v?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

SCORE! :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

NTxSlotCars said:


> So, theoretically, can you hook Cab1 & Cab2 up in series and dial the power up from 12v-24v?


Sure, but make sure you got extra breakers and a fire extinguisher nearby! I just love it when guys don't read! That is a DUAL USE power pack, get it? What was the name of that group? AC-DC?? Yeah that's it!! pig


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice score, Rich. I'll bet Lonny will be interested in any 1/24th scale stuff you have.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Cab1 = 12V-DC, Cab2 = 12V-DC, in series they would make 12-24volts DC... the Accessories terminals for Cab1 -15V AC and Cab 2 -12V DC are irrelevant and won't be used, so you are Safe Rich...


----------



## adiaz (Nov 26, 2012)

Was that the sale in Plano?
I called that guy too

did he get the stuff from storage too?


----------

